# READ ME READ ME READ ME LOVE ME LOVE ME LOVE ME



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 28, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> Dude, stop being an insecure hypocrite trying to act like all of this doesn't affect you and that its all bullshit, when in reality you're literally in the same position as me, drowning in sorrow and despair. You know its over for you because of your curry subhumanity.


_Originally started writing this comment in response to @wereqryan 's post about his life in the thread _
_








Curries are so ugly and repulsive, they are not human.


That's it. That's the post.




looksmax.org




_
_but its tarted to get too long and I thought it might help other people. So for visibility and for my dopamine rush, i made a post, which will become blackpill classic and people will worship me like a God after my blackpill death (note for autists - jk , /s). Note: some gent asked me to format better on my one of my comments so added some dumb headings so that you can read what grabs your attention. Also images are unrelated, just making it colorful for page flippers._


REALITY (S)

honestly. everyone "knows" about a common accepted reality in a community. there is a certain reality here in the blackpill, there is a certain reality in the redpill, purplepill, bluepill, there is a certain reality in religious communities and ther is a whole untethered world in shamanic communities. it all works and is true for the believers of said community. and it affects them to some extent depending on their "starting" genetic as well as social standing position.


NEUROCHEM

When people dwell on it (not a personal attack, im just trying to explain whats happening here on a psychological and neurochemical level) its due to being practically addicted to the neurochemical ratio that was dominant during their childhood mostly and then later in their life through the years until year 35. by then a human mind is practically set in stone due to reinforcements on the neural networks that exist in their brain (actual physical matter created through thought and / or feelings) regarding each person in their life, thing, place, event, behaviors, meanings, interpretations.


CHANGE?

and unless expending massive energy for change in their pattern of thinking, just like the deltaFosB pattern dopamine water slide in the case of porn addiction which i have like many people here, they will stay the very same person like on autopilot till death. that is, certain events trigger the same neurochemical response creating a certain feeling, lets say, sad and hopeless, over and over again until this feeling, like an insidious entity starts to become the dominant mood over months. you carry that dominant feeling with you without trying to flush away that "sense of being", ie, how you feel most of the time over years, it becomes a personality.


*CHECKPOINT




*

im not trying to shit on you, because i can hopefully (most likely not) understand where you're coming from. but this is a good checkpoint to see how youre feel about something on a default autopilot. that is, i want you to think inside your mind like literally close your eyes right now and try to understand what emotional label, (i say label; because if you think about it, sometyimes we can feel sad and happy at the same time, angry and sad etc so essentiually its not ecxactly what it is really, its just our human way of making sense of the state of our body due to the prefrontal cortex) ie sad, attacked, happy, pity, hopeless, hopeful, relieved, triggered etc you may be feeling at the moment right now reading this hopefully elevating response.

now think why would you be feeling that way, when someone else reading this right now, would be having a completely different feeling? you would say, i feel that way because this thing happened to me and then this happened etc. and now i want you to try and go back to the last time when you felt this way, and then go back again and again until you reach the most primitive memory of this feeling in response to a similar event. thats where it started. we dont have to be exact. its just a silly experiment. we can even extrapolate and say that this pattern may even be embedded in ones DNA through genrations of suffering. rich stay rich, poor stay poor? i can only guide you, not get inside your mind detached from your reality.


*TRAUMA >- ROTTING




*

when a traumatic event or another extremely elevated emotion like massive success occurs, the brain essentially captures an image of the event and stores it. this is much more true in the case of truamatic events due to the survivalist nature of the human animal and the inborn fight or flight response. and the brain AND the body (due to the body being the action and the brain being the code) stores this event and response in preparation for any future events and drives a certain action for survival. ie, if you were strong and bullied, you fought the guy and won. that stored. next time you have a similar event happen, the brain and the body is ready for the same response. this is why you can see people who lost to khabib in the MMA, lose over and over again, essentially repeating the pattern though the face of adverse opposition has disappeared and the threat is way lesser. but their mind changed and very few people bounced back as the person they were before the fight with him.


*MONKS HAPPY AF



*

think about monks living in places with no electricity. they live happier than any third generation rotschild without any kind of social standing or hierachical structure. i mean but who the fuck wants to live that way? but what is it that we want? where did our want come from? culture have anything to do with it? media? is it really "our want"?


NEVER FORGET AMNESIA

theres very little difference in your mind (right now, can be different in the future)) vs the mind of amnesia. im not tagging him because i dont want to make him miserable and he seems to have ascended to narcy levels. good for him to be elevated from apathy, but bad for his "being" or his existence as a whole. both are miserable. and what makes you think that if you looked like him or were him, you would feel any different? not attacking, just a thought experiment. again, its hard to "see" when you're looking at the world from your filter of perspectives stacked thick through your life from experiences and meanings about events, ie thoughts like "this happened because x". "i knew this would happen" "this always happens to me". oh ive been there. like Carl Jung says, i've seen my shadow. how fucked up i am. present a nice self. whats going on in other peoples minds though?


*PSEUDOSCIENCE*

ill leave you with this. just look at it. you dont have to read it fully.

View attachment 1244174

scarcity vs. abundance

you can contact me if you need to know more about this including thought-induced-feeling, feeling-induced actual changes in the brain through brain scans (yeah, science not just esoteric talk) and the change that happens in an instant not only to the body but also the photon energy field around the body through advanced scans


*IM NARCY AF*

my objective with this essay here is not to change you, but to hopefully plant a seed in your mind. and if you felt better about yourself, good for you. if you didn't, you only wasted 5 mins and i "wasted" like 15-20 putting my thoughts together in a near coherent manner through years of "changing" myself. i dont think its ever wasted, because theres so many people visiting the site unregistered too. nd from the views i see on some imgurs, i know theres so many people here than just actually those engaged in conversation. also ive ust bought some greens and im putting off smoking that until im back from the gym tbh. but i want to help you man, not because i think you'll rope. actually i know you wont because you show some signs of self awareness. and but you're stuck. and its a miserable to live that way man. it really is. try to not change but just analyze as if playing a character in a game from a third person perspective. what do you think the character is feeling, what is he doing, why is he doing what hes doing? is he in free roam? why does he still do the same thing?


I AM AMAZING

i have helped people like you but mostly women because they more open minded in a mystical sense generally because of their softer nature and also more willing to try new things when they trust someone. i have also seen some of them relapse when ive met some of them after a few years. hell, i relapsed and ended up here among many other places in search for an answer to my suffering. but i learned new truths and ill build a new future, more shatterproof. but ill get broken, ill fix it and build again. ill do it again man. this character im playing is worth that to me.


PUPPET

ill make a final example, last night i made an attempt to support makinithappen in a very small way when @volcelfatcel was on his case jjfl firstly because i actually think he's funny af and also to see what he would do (not tagging him because i dont want his energy near me at this time tbh). and if you know makinit, hes all about drama. he loves that shit. lives off of it. lives for it. so what did he do, he got triggered for no reason like a puppet. why is he that way? what drives him to behave that way? that he gets triggered at anyone? everyone? ill just make a quick passing judgement looking at a psychoanalysis of his character (if youve watched brooklyn 99, youll get this refernece of narcy character psychoanalysis scene played by Chelsea Peretti), he thinks hes the guy from fight club.


*WANNABE TYLER DURDEN




*

i was that guy in reality, which is why i kinda like him. degeneracy abound, our frat house looking like the meth den in which the guy hits a bong in rocknrolla. living in filth. actual borderline hazardous conditions. roaches, ants, stray cats. there were still foids walking around our house all the time. and i thought before going into uni, high class girls liked high class shit? jfl we never even invited them. they just came because they wanted to be part of the degeneracy and visit their shadow, so to speak. how animal can one be? nearly getting killed in an ambush. it was degeneracy. would i go back and do it again? i would but why did i live that way in the first place? because i was popular? jfl laughing at myself


NIHILISM

at the end of the day, we can live however we want. there is no meaning, only what we believe.


PLEASE GIVE ME MY DOPAMINE SO I CAN NOT SMOKE UP UNTIL IM BACK FROM THE GYM @Mongrelcel yeah i scored fuark (thugmaxxing 101)

tagging some bros who might like this "insanely high IQ shit" jfl but more importantly people of hope (sorry if theres some errors because i didnt proofread jfl lazy rn need to go to the gym and my chest is hurting like im carrying double Ds from yesterdays workout) @Mongrelcel @Preston @volcelfatcel @Ryan @datboijj @Copeful @randomvanish @changcel @Salludon @EvenOverBeyond @Aquiillaxo @Chad1212 @eduardkoopman @Nameless_Sunflower @loksr @johncruz12345 @LocalDanger @BrownBoy @lilhorizontal32 @curryboy123 @Biiyo03 @AcneScars @Shrek2OnDvD @Gonthar @CookiesAndCream @Chadethnic101 @tyronelite @mamacookoil jfl mama cook oil caging at username @Lawton88 @subhuman incel @OldVirgin @Chinlet Ascension @MarstonAlloy @eyelidcel @Yellow_fever_cel @Chadeep @rebs1999


----------



## BradAniston (Jul 28, 2021)

"Read me"


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jul 28, 2021)

This is actually a decent thread once you examine it closely.


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> _Originally started writing this comment in response to @wereqryan 's post about his life in the thread _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jul 28, 2021)

Bunch of nonsensical word vomit.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> *PSEUDOSCIENCE*
> 
> ill leave you with this. just look at it. you dont have to read it fully.
> 
> ...


this was the attachment idk why it doesnt show in the OP






also maybe should tag some other maxxers @tyronelite @Tyronecell @africancel @looksmaxxer234 @TRUE_CEL


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 28, 2021)

Brutal introspection and psycho analysis maxxing.
it's good to do introspections, though.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Brutal introspection and psycho analysis maxxing.
> it's good to do introspections, though.


i fucking love you man for the retin A under eye "volume loss" skin layer compacting theory


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 28, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> Bunch of nonsensical word vomit.


cope, just stop self hating ngl


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 28, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> cope, just stop self hating ngl


let him be bro for now  probably feel bad all the time


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> _Originally started writing this comment in response to @wereqryan 's post about his life in the thread _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Very interesting thread bro!
Love these concepts, for me looksmaxxing is to help develop that abundance mindset to improve daily life .

And all the bad experiences I try to take as lessons, but bad habits set strong neuropathways and will destroy if we try not to replace them with new productive or positive habits. Takes massive action which we need to take! Action creates motivation
As men we need to find our purpose in life to truly life this fulfilling lifestyle which will make us happy. High IQ thread


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> let him be bro for now  probably feel bad all the time


hes been this way for a long time, he is the same way on the incel forum smh


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 28, 2021)

@waqui98 @


Chadethnic101 said:


> Very interesting thread bro!
> Love these concepts, for me looksmaxxing is to help develop that abundance mindset to improve daily life .
> 
> And all the bad experiences I try to take as lessons, but bad habits set strong neuropathways and will destroy if we try not to replace them with new productive or positive habits. Takes massive action which we need to take! Action creates motivation
> As men we need to find our purpose in life to truly life this fulfilling lifestyle which will make us happy. High IQ thread


love it bro. ive taken your reddit pfp as motivation and checked out the OP on reddit for PPL split


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> retin A under eye "volume loss" skin layer compacting theory


elab


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 28, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


>


The Stacy I remember from muh Childhood.
She for sure was a Stacy, with very good coloring halo. LOL @ these movies she played in back than, where she as a GigaStacy goes simping over some normie dude playing hard to get. The good old, blue pilled cope concepts days. you won't believe the blue pilled cope we were brought up with in the 1990's . Were the ugly nerd, or average joe always won; and the Jock-Chad ended up a loser.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 28, 2021)

africancel said:


> elab


some idiots think retin A destroys your fat tissue in undereye area


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 28, 2021)

africancel said:


> elab


thicker skin. Can be a decent adding for guys whom have dark circles under eyes BECAUSE of thin transparant lucant skin.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 28, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> some idiots think retin A destroys your fat tissue in undereye area


Kinda true.
Atlhough NOT distroying it, BUT making the fatcells come compressed (so it's still there) but is expresses and can express itself less.


----------



## Preston (Jul 28, 2021)

Bump this high effort thread


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 28, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> some idiots think retin A destroys your fat tissue in undereye area


I just use red light therapy mask instead of retin a coz of this, rather not risk it especially with UEE and dark circles


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> @waqui98 @
> 
> love it bro. ive taken your reddit pfp as motivation and checked out the OP on reddit for PPL split


Yeah try the split the physique is a very achievable natty physique, good luck with it!


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> _Originally started writing this comment in response to @wereqryan 's post about his life in the thread _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


@chaddyboi66 tier thread


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jul 28, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> cope, just stop self hating ngl


Stop being bluepilled and mentally fragile. Man up.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 28, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> Stop being bluepilled and* mentally fragile*. Man up.


ur literally selfhating, stop projecting


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jul 28, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ur literally selfhating, stop projecting


Sure I'm not denying that but you're mentally fragile for pathologizing behavior that comes with being blackpilled. You're literally against being blackpilled. Go suck on you curry mom's dirty curry tits.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 28, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> Sure I'm not denying that but you're mentally fragile for pathologizing behavior that comes with being blackpilled. You're literally against being blackpilled. Go suck on you curry mom's dirty curry tits.


typical hindu dindu making vulgar comments again, kill yourself ugly


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jul 28, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> typical hindu dindu making vulgar comments again, kill yourself ugly


You are proof that curries are beyond redemption and hence must be exterminated.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 28, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> You are proof that curries are beyond redemption and hence must be exterminated.


you crying cuz your worthless whore of a gf (she reminded you of your mom most likely) left your ass for a white guy that mogged you and now you hate being south asian. like i said, kill yourself ugly


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> this was the attachment idk why it doesnt show in the OP
> 
> View attachment 1244291
> 
> ...


seems kinda like maslows heiarchy


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jul 28, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you crying cuz your worthless whore of a gf (she reminded you of your mom most likely) left your ass for a white guy that mogged you and now you hate being south asian. like i said, kill yourself ugly


Never had a gf.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> _Originally started writing this comment in response to @wereqryan 's post about his life in the thread _
> 
> _
> 
> ...





Ryan said:


> @chaddyboi66 tier thread



Holy fuck 









E V I S C E M O G G I N G the absolute fuck out of the SHUDRA DOG @DevNFS5 AGAIN.


Context: https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-ive-ascended.374481/post-6191830 How it always starts... https://looksmax.org/threads/imagine-being-paki.374755/page-3#post-6198440 @@chaddyboi66 , just ask this low IQ inbred product, he knows everything about povertistan, he thinks...




looksmax.org





[ISPOILER]Nigger didn't even tag me or give me a shoutout for making this style of evisceration popular.
Pretty soon it'll spread and looksmax will be all eviseration threads[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 28, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> the physique is a very achievable natty physique


for you maybe

also a physique like that is DYEL as fuck unless you're above 6'1 with good frame and wrists 

unironically unless you have a good skeleton, i don't see any other option then roiding


----------



## TITUS (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> _Originally started writing this comment in response to @wereqryan 's post about his life in the thread _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


The title of your thread sounds like the lyrics of a song, not the "read me", do you know it?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> certain events trigger the same neurochemical response creating a certain feeling, lets say, sad and hopeless


me when i see a young woman in public


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 28, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Holy fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro i wasnt even trying to eviscerate the poor fuck 





africancel said:


> elab





Chadethnic101 said:


> I just use red light therapy mask instead of retin a coz of this, rather not risk it especially with UEE and dark circles



yo wait ill just link the detailed comment from him, also look into adipofillin and sheep placenta if you actually experience it in a way that makes the undereyes sunken looking. personally retin a ( in pregression from differin to retin .025 to .025+.05) actually drastically changed my undereye area honsetly (in a good way). he explained all of that in a nice discussion with @Soalian . read the whole thread, very informative and intelligent stuff









LET'S SETTLE THIS: Retin-A worth it despite side effects, when alternatives exist ?


We have to settle this for good ITT, Retin-A is great for Collagen, increasing skin thickness, reducing photodamage,etc,..., but may come with the side effects of fat loss, and dry eyes. Is it still worth it in your opinion, when alternatives exist for every Retin-A purported benefit from...




looksmax.org












Old peoples. Muh current old age stack, fighting aging. Anti aging stack discussions


Epitalon and TA-65 on my list of things to try atm. I can't afford them rn but i'm looking into it. https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=67230 Things I also do: * Cold showers * Vitamin C suspension (i buy from The Ordinary) * Astaxanthin * Glutathione * Coq10(Ubiquionol)...




looksmax.org












Old peoples. Muh current old age stack, fighting aging. Anti aging stack discussions


23yo born in 1997 Is that 1st pic, you? if so, it's really a good moment to go full out on hait keeping battles. (if not already do)




looksmax.org












Old peoples. Muh current old age stack, fighting aging. Anti aging stack discussions


Epitalon and TA-65 on my list of things to try atm. I can't afford them rn but i'm looking into it. https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=67230 Things I also do: * Cold showers * Vitamin C suspension (i buy from The Ordinary) * Astaxanthin * Glutathione * Coq10(Ubiquionol)...




looksmax.org




@Mongrelcel hey bro checkout the above stuff too


also look at @DrTony response in this thread









Retin-A Causes Loss of Subcutaneous Fat


Haven't looked at the study, but let's assume it is legit. The benefits of retin-a still vastly outweigh any potential negatives. What are the benefits of Retin a ?




looksmax.org









TITUS said:


> The title of your thread sounds like the lyrics of a song, not the "read me", do you know it?


tf giving me trauma memories of a shitty hindi song jfl





eyelidcel said:


> seems kinda like maslows heiarchy


yes youre right, though maslow's can be considered to be affected by external elements to a large extent. the david hawkins scale of consciousness is about internal state.




Mongrelcel said:


> me when i see a young woman in public


try to channel that feeling into a boner. she'll immediately bend over


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 28, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> seems kinda like maslows heiarchy


Maslow Hyrarchy and theory. Moggs alot. 
David Hawkins scale, is imo cope, based on nothing but spiritual cope concepts scale of consciousness.


----------



## curryboy123 (Jul 28, 2021)

Probably a high iq post, will read later


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 28, 2021)

aabidyyfor you maybe


Mongrelcel said:


> also a physique like that is DYEL as fuck unless you're above 6'1 with good frame and wrists
> 
> unironically unless you have a good skeleton, i don't see any other option then roiding





Mongrelcel said:


> for you maybe
> 
> also a physique like that is DYEL as fuck unless you're above 6'1 with good frame and wrists
> 
> unironically unless you have a good skeleton, i don't see any other option then roiding


My body is pretty much already at this level just a motivation to lose fat, I have a similar frame with capped delta too natty.

I do agree it can look DYEL especially if shorter too, but my frame it wouldn't look too small
I'd recommend roiding if you are tall so you don't look like an overcompensating manlet lol


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Maslow Hyrarchy and theory. Moggs alot.
> David Hawkins scale, is imo cope, based on nothing but spiritual cope concepts scale of consciousness.


true, you can't focus on a lot of high level philosophy and self enlightenment before needs are met unless you're just special.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 28, 2021)

Awsome thread bro.

But do you think it's possible to fix trauma? Strongest wishes that were never fulfilled? Missed teenage years? Realization that ony suffering awaits while best part of life passed you by?

Also I'm not sure if for example I dig deep enough that I will find what causes me to have this horrible feeling when I see hot young girl I can't get. Like I feel that there isn't anything to dig up maybe its just biology my genes. Or maybe not but who knows.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 30, 2021)

What you're saying does make a lot of sense - but doesn't it just mean that it's even more over?

"BREAKING NEWS! Scientists from India discover that it's more over than previously thought so!"

Unless we can somehow rewire the pathways. Use psychedelicss to rewire the pathways? 



AsGoodAsItGets said:


> the deltaFosB pattern dopamine water slide in the case of porn addiction


Can you elaborate on this?

Very high IQ thread, the chemistry (or simply 'inner workings') of your brain are unironically everything. But there just isn't enough of _specific _info about these subjects...


----------



## Preston (Jul 31, 2021)

Bump


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Maslow Hyrarchy and theory. Moggs alot.
> David Hawkins scale, is imo cope, based on nothing but spiritual cope concepts scale of consciousness.


ill try to cover the scientific basis for his calibrations in another post. In the meanwhile we might benefit from looking at it as a sort of guide to "internal sensing" and the resulting world view.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 1, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> true, you can't focus on a lot of high level philosophy and self enlightenment before needs are met unless you're just special.


very legit take in the modern world where materialism creates a constant void. Lots of philosophers did live in pain, some embraced, some overcame, some fell into depths not able to find an answer for their own suffering even tho they helped others overcome it. Paraphrasing Nietzsche, "Supposing I have the key to your chains, why should your lock and my lock be the same?", when asked about how he was going to help others when he was himself spiralling into depths of depression.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 1, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Awsome thread bro.
> 
> But do you think it's possible to fix trauma? Strongest wishes that were never fulfilled? Missed teenage years? Realization that ony suffering awaits while best part of life passed you by?
> 
> Also I'm not sure if for example I dig deep enough that I will find what causes me to have this horrible feeling when I see hot young girl I can't get. Like I feel that there isn't anything to dig up maybe its just biology my genes. Or maybe not but who knows.


yes, its possible. I overcame debilitating introversion through practice first and putting myself in very uncomfortable situations where I was able to learn first hand how people who communicate really well (popular kids) do that. In my case though, i found trauma release through eastern philosophy (we discussed this in dms) which then blew up my communication simply because of the level of honesty in eacxgh interaction and the love for fun instead of mog this mog that. The difference was that, earlier through sheer will, i was trying to rise to the level of other people so to speak because well, we think we're somewhere lower than other people, but after trauma release, I "knew" that I am at the same level as other people even if they were taller smarter out of my league whatever (not higher and not lower, essentially a sort of ego death even though im far from that). 

I will try to cover these in detail in a future post, both trauma release and changes in brain activity and gene expression through thought alone.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 1, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> ill try to cover the scientific basis for his calibrations in another post.


It's borderline 100% certainity impossible for there to be scientific basis and proof for that scale.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> What you're saying does make a lot of sense - but doesn't it just mean that it's even more over?
> 
> "BREAKING NEWS! Scientists from India discover that it's more over than previously thought so!"


jfl caged 

frankly, I thought the same way. because like we talked about one day, I ended up right where I started (seemingly) even after everything I did. This led me into nihilism and deterministic thinking, which is possibly also a causal progression from becoming atheistic. On close analysis and humbling myself, I came to undertsand that I ended up where I started because of missing a few pieces in the puzzle. And I'm glad that this happened now and not when I'm older, so I can build something more bulletproof with the information i have now. 




Mongrelcel said:


> Unless we can somehow rewire the pathways. Use psychedelicss to rewire the pathways?


Yes we can rewire the pathways and so much easier when younger. Personally I believe the various psychedelics I did influenced my world view to a huge extent including most importantly things like camaraderie and collaboration attitudes. It teaches you to let go. Force vs. power. There have been numerous studies regarding MDMA, shrooms and LSD helping to cure depression, PTSD. When it comes in (what you're looking for), its like an insight. like "oh shit, why didnt i think of this before". When youre on it, youre able to think in a way thats outside your "perspective view" and youre able to accept the insight. This becomes part of your new identity. SO yes it helps. And actually some psychedelic events changed the course of my life for the better. 

But this has to be done effectively and precisely I think to have real benefits. I say this because of the propensity of our fucked up minds to gravitate towards the shitty side. I've felt I've mostly always gravitated towards things that made me feel like shit. This possibly goes back to the prominent childhood neurochemical ratios. So I might have a very good insight on some psychedelics, but then legit put off doing it again for a whole year and in the meanwhile do something else that doesnt add anything to my life as a whole and instead brings me down.



Mongrelcel said:


> Can you elaborate on this?
> 
> Very high IQ thread, the chemistry (or simply 'inner workings') of your brain are unironically everything. But there just isn't enough of _specific _info about these subjects...





Spoiler: DetlaFosB



Dopamine is a neurotransmitter associated with feelings of wanting, with actual pleasure produced by opioids. More dopamine, more opioids and more action. Without dopamine, actions such as eating don’t feel pleasurable and aren’t completed, with high fat and sugar foods producing the highest chemical release.

Dopamine is also released in response to novelty. With seemingly infinite amount of pornography available this floods the limbic system (reward circuit), so the first time you see porn you act, orgasming and triggering another flood of opioids. Incentivised to get as much dopamine as possible, the brain stores this as a script for easy recall and strengthens neural pathways through the release of a chemical called DeltaFosB. Now, the brain calls up these pathways in response to cues such as sexy commercials, alone time, stress or even feeling a little down and suddenly you’re ready to take a ride on the ’water slide’. Every time this is repeated, more DeltaFosB is released so the water slide is greased, alive and easier to ride down the next time.

The limbic system has a self correcting system to trim the number of dopamine and opioid receptors when frequent and daily flooding of dopamine is detected. Unfortunately, these receptors are also needed to keep us motivated to handle daily life stresses. Nominal amounts of dopamine produced by natural rewards simply don’t compare to pornography and aren’t as efficiently absorbed by the decreased receptors, leading you into feel more stressed and irritated than normal. This process is known as desensitisation.

In this cycle you crossed the ’red line’ and triggered emotions such as guilt, disgust, embarrassment, anxiety and fear, which in turn raise dopamine levels even higher and cause the brain to misinterpret these feelings as sexual arousal.

As time passes, not only is the brain desensitised to previous clips it’s seen, but also similar genres and shock level. This lower motivation triggers feelings of lower satisfaction as our brains engage in constant rating, pushing you to find clips to satisfy the hunger. So you seek more novelty, clicking on the amateurish, shock inducing clip on the homepage you confidently said you wouldn’t on your first visit.



From https://easypeasymethod.org



Mongrelcel said:


> Very high IQ thread, the chemistry (or simply 'inner workings') of your brain are unironically everything. But there just isn't enough of _specific _info about these subjects...


thanks bro means a lot. I'm trying some thing at the moment and once I've done it and its worked for me as it has for other people, I'll make a post regarding this.


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Aug 1, 2021)

Incredible stuff I really would like to read more of your work don't stop these threads


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 1, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> When it comes in (what you're looking for), its like an insight. like "oh shit, why didnt i think of this before". When youre on it, youre able to think in a way thats outside your "perspective view" and youre able to accept the insight. This becomes part of your new identity. SO yes it helps. And actually some psychedelic events changed the course of my life for the better.


@Mongrelcel and yes i think i remember you telling me that you didnt have insights. i believe atleast in my case, i was in some sort of tipping my toes in new waters kind of situation in some of these cases, and the insights just helped me make a decision and trust in it and realize that i was looking at things the wrong way. also, i was actively thinking about the things that i was thinking about during the trip but also having a great time overall but the insight came to me when i stopped looking for it and "went with the flow" of the night / event / friends. like the trigger to the insight wasn't in me, it was outside me. but when i had it, it felt like i always had that insight. it instantly became part of my identity. so funny when this happened, my friend said, "bruhhh, you just had one of those".

at least for me, it might be because at certain points, i'm really obsessed about whatever it is that im doing and trying to find answers and that trip helped me loosen up and helped me take another route of thought. because were trying to find answers and trying to find asnwers and stuck in this loop of what we know intellectually, not what we "know" intrinsically. and yes, i took way less than my friends (like 1/3 stamp) to stay away from "tripping" (i still tripped a bit jfl). 

in the cases i really "tripped" tripped like on full dose ecstacy or md, i only really got insights towards the come down phase. this could also be due to the elevated states of consciousness that were at. i mean, were gonna be feeling really good, grateful for all the love and joy and full of bromance and elevated experiences and that just makes it easier to see the good stuff and accept insights from it at that point.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 1, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> Incredible stuff I really would like to read more of your work don't stop these threads


love it bro thanks a lot


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 9, 2021)

Good post. Also on the set in stone thing supposedly LSD physically frees up your mind / makes it plastic again, though I don't know in general if psychedelics are good.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> @Mongrelcel yeah i scored fuark


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> which is possibly also a causal progression from becoming atheistic


it is most certainly a direct progression

determinism and god are mutually exclusive - meaning either there isn't god (and free will), and universe is deterministic, or there is god (and free will) and the universe isn't deterministic


AsGoodAsItGets said:


> try to channel that feeling into a boner


ill channel it into a restraining order 



AsGoodAsItGets said:


> youre able to think in a way thats outside your "perspective view" and youre able to accept the insight


very true, the most important things I've realized about looks were on LSD


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 11, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I've realized about looks


----------



## ang3l (Aug 14, 2021)

Good post


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 23, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> This is actually a decent thread once you examine it closely.


at first i was like oh geez another mentalcel
but if u read it, it's a actually p good thread


----------

